# Titus is growing up!!!



## TheTeguNovice (Feb 23, 2014)

I've had My buddy Titus for about 5 months now and he has grown so much or sorry she.Yes through this forum I found out that, he is actually a she. I wanted to share her growth with everyone ENJOY!


----------



## TeguBuzz (Feb 23, 2014)

Wow, Titus looks great. Any pics of the enclosure you house him/her in? Titus may be a female, but some males are late bloomers, haha.


----------



## TheTeguNovice (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks! And I'll be adding pictures of his/her enclosure after I organize them n a way I like.


----------



## TheTeguNovice (Mar 20, 2014)

Here's some pics of when I was building Titus enclosure,....I'll send the finished product when I clean it up a bit lol


----------



## RickyNo (Mar 20, 2014)

Too small...


----------



## TheTeguNovice (Mar 20, 2014)

Yes I am aware of the smaller size of my setup but it's what I can do for now. Appreciate your feed back #RickyNo.


----------



## Aardbark (Mar 22, 2014)

Great looking boy or girl  They grow up so fast, thats incredible.


----------



## TheTeguNovice (Mar 22, 2014)

Yes they really do Titus is only 8 months and she took off, she's so amazing!


----------



## TheTeguNovice (Mar 27, 2014)

Titus enjoying her enclosure.


----------



## Aardbark (Mar 28, 2014)

I dont get it, your tegu is only 8 months old. Mine is 2.5 years old and yours is already bigger then she is.


----------



## TheTeguNovice (Mar 28, 2014)

Ya I'm not sure maybe genetics??? from getting her at 2 months she's always eaten really well, she would shed literally every two weeks.


----------

